# Erfahrung mit Söll Schlammentferner



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Produkt?
Es soll wohl Schlamm/Blätter bis zu 2 cm ganz gut vernichten.

Stimmt das?


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Teichfreund, 
ich habe es mal ausprobiert, in den Flachzonen meines Teiches. 
Es hat keinerlei Veränderung stattgefunden. 
Meiner Meinung nach hilft es nur dem Hersteller .


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Mai 2015)

Wieso hab ich mir so etwas schon gedacht?

Hattest du auch nur eine dünne Schicht?
Oder eher schon richtig viel Schlamm?


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2015)

In der Flachzone war es eine dünne Schicht, eben normaler Mülm, der sich dann teilweise nach und nach durch die Wasserbewegungen 
ins Tiefe verzieht. 
Es war ein Test für mich, ob mit diesem Mittel tatsächlich ein Schlammabbau stattfindet. 
Es fand nichts statt


----------



## jule (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo! Das Mittel von Söll hat bei mir auch keine Veränderung gezeigt. Der Sauerstoffaktivator von JBL hingegen hat einen Teil an die Oberfläche befördert und das konnte ich dann abkeschern. Einen großen Vorteil zum abkeschern am Grund habe ich nicht gesehen. Für die Bereiche wo man nicht gut dran kommt, fand ich es hilfreich.


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2015)

Bei mir kommt gar kein Mittel mehr in den Teich, ich lasse meinen Teich zu 2/3 leerlaufen , nehme einen Schlammsauger, 
hole den Dreck raus, und frisches Wasser kommt wieder rein. 
Meine Fische bleiben normalerweise drin. 
Wenn es zu mülmig wird, lasse ich während des Säuberns gleichzeitig an der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder
Frischwasser rein. 
Hat noch keinem geschadet .


----------



## rollikoi (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

eines vernichten solche Schlammentferner schon.
Nämlich das Geld das man dafür ausgibt. 
Schlamm entfernt man besser mechanisch und füllt danach mit Frischwasser wieder auf, das ist die effektivere Methode und spart Geld.

LG Bernd


----------



## rollikoi (14. Mai 2015)

jule schrieb:


> Der Sauerstoffaktivator von JBL hingegen hat einen Teil an die Oberfläche befördert und das konnte ich dann abkeschern.



Diesen Effekt erreichte ich mittels Belüftung des Teiches ohne Zugabe von Chemie.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2015)

Hi,

"Schlammentferner" die Schlamm verschwinden lassen sollen, wenn man so ein leeres Versprechen schon ließtwird einem übel.

Da werden Sachen durcheinandergeworfen die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

das eine was manche Leute als Schlamm betrachten ist kein Schlamm sondern, wie Anne oben schrieb, nur Mulmablagerungen am Teichboden (Mulm sind fein zerriebene Pflanzenreste und tierische Überbleibsel - also organische Stoffe die auch so von allerlei Kleinstlebewesen und Bakterien weiter abgebaut werden wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt erhalten bleibt. (dazu brauchts keine solche "Mittelchen")
Schlamm entsteht erst daraus wenn nur noch die anorganischen Bestandteile der Lebewesen übrig sind die sich nach und nach mit anderen mineralischen Stoffen im Teich (zerriebener Sand, aufgeschwemmter Lehm/Ton, ect. vermischen. Und all diese anorganischen Sachen werden nicht weiter abgebaut, lagern sich am Boden ab und sorgen nach und nach zur kompletten Verschwinden selbst von riesigen Seen.

die Abbaukette in Gewässern sieht in etwa so aus

Pflanzen-/Tierreste
Mulm
1-2cm dicke organische Biofilme am Gewässerboden (das ganz weiche, schmierige helle obenauf was von den meißten Laien als Schlamm betrachtet wird aber eigentlich die letzte Abbaustufe der organischen Reste darstellt
darunter der eigentliche Schlamm welcher noch einen gewissen Sauerstoffgehalt aufweißt
dann folgt schwärzlicher sauerstoffarmer/freier Faulschlamm - die Farbe kommt vom Kohlenstoff darin
Ton
Schiefergesteine


----------



## husky0712 (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hat es auch nicht geholfen


----------

